
Vedic Mathematics - nreece
http://www.artofliving.org/Courses/AncientSciences/VedicMathematics/tabid/242/Default.aspx
======
sriram_sun
Scroll through the article... I kind of like the concept of "HO-LISTIC
DEVELOPMENT" :)

